
Ask HN: When to say NO to introductory meeting? - alvil
From time to time I have a new client which wants to meet with me personally and what is significant he&#x2F;she refuses tell me what will be exact topic of the meeting. It cost me my time and transport expenses. I think they just want to bounce ideas around or pick my brain or whatever for stealing my time.<p>Do you think it is toxic client and it is OK to say NO?<p>What would you write&#x2F;tell such client?<p>Do you know some interesting online strategy materials on this topic?
======
CarolineW
You don't say what sort of business you're in, or what sort of clients you
have, so it's impossible to say. However, if someone insists on a meeting and
_doesn 't_ tell you what it's about, I think it's reasonable to discuss some
sort of payment for your time and input.

You can make it clear that if the meeting turns into something that is of
mutual benefit then it will refunded, rescinded, or otherwise paid back. But
equally, make it clear that your time is of value to you.

~~~
Someone
You can also make them visit _you_. That makes the visit cheaper for you (no
travel expenses, no time list traveling) and (assuming they have a real
business, which may be stretching it) more expensive for them and thus should
filter out some of these meetings.

~~~
alvil
For now I filter them all. I just want to know if I am doing wrong or what are
experiences of other HN readers.

